# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  حرکت یک table یا یک کنترل مثل div با تغییر اسکرول صفحه

## m2148059

سلام من می خوام مثلا در سمت چپ صفحه ام یک کیبورد مجازی تولید کنم و در سمت راست صفحه ام یک فرمی که کاربر باید پر کنه . حالا می خوام وقتی کاربر اسکرول صفحه را تغییر می ده یعنی به بالا یا پایین می ره این کیبورد با هاش حرکت کنه که اگر در پایین صفحه ام بخواد چیزی رو تو فرم پر کنه بتونه از آن کیبورد استفاده کنه ... :متفکر:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام من می خوام مثلا در سمت چپ صفحه ام یک کیبورد مجازی تولید کنم و در سمت راست صفحه ام یک فرمی که کاربر باید پر کنه . حالا می خوام وقتی کاربر اسکرول صفحه را تغییر می ده یعنی به بالا یا پایین می ره این کیبورد با هاش حرکت کنه که اگر در پایین صفحه ام بخواد چیزی رو تو فرم پر کنه بتونه از آن کیبورد استفاده کنه ...


سلام.
کافیه تا با استفاده از CSS ها، position اون المنت رو (صفحه کلید مجازی رو منظورمه) روی fixed تنظیم کنید:


.vkeyboard {
    position: fixed;
}

موفق باشید.

----------

